

Clean the cloud from CO2 with the World Wide Vac - slimaarons
http://www.worldwidevac.com

======
dang
Astroturfed comments and accounts created to upvote your story are two of our
least favorite things on HN.

Please don't ruin your chances of sharing your work with the community by
using tactics like this.

------
slimaarons
thanks @robaras – glad you enjoy it!

------
robaras
Awesome way of solving both digital and environmental issues.

